# Woodcock 2020



## tom turkey 2x2 (Nov 7, 2020)

4weeks until Woodcock opens in ga, will they be any migration  in ga by then?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 8, 2020)

Depends on weather but we do have quite a few around that don’t migrate.


----------



## GLS (Nov 8, 2020)

It's already begun.


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Nov 8, 2020)

Saw 4 yesterday in SC


----------



## Eroc33 (Nov 9, 2020)

I imagine the snow up north is pushing them south already.


----------



## mlandrum (Nov 10, 2020)

I can’t wait for “Scout’s” first flush?


----------



## trad bow (Nov 11, 2020)

Hope Scout proves himself worthy as your new hunting buddy. Love the bond you show with your dogs. ??


----------



## BBond (Nov 13, 2020)

Saw one on Halloween and the Maine Woodcock project has already shown that one bird from PA and one from Quebec are in GA.


----------



## Sowega7 (Nov 14, 2020)

Saw one today in Southwest Ga


----------



## trad bow (Nov 14, 2020)

Went to my usual haunts but didn’t see any.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 15, 2020)

I usually hear quite a few at my lease every Fall/Winter.


----------



## hambone76 (Nov 28, 2020)

They’re here. I heard several yesterday evening, right at dark along the edge of a food plot and also back behind it in a hardwood draw.


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 1, 2020)

How many of yall chase them during deer season?


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 1, 2020)

mlandrum said:


> I can’t wait for “Scout’s” first flush?



I will have me one of them dogs before my time is done.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2020)

nrh0011 said:


> How many of yall chase them during deer season?


We have to cause deer season takes up most of woodcock season. I do most of my hunting on public land that’s closed to deer hunting during December and January.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 2, 2020)

Most of the WMAs in our area have very few deer.days, so there are plenty of days to hunt wood rock. They don't allow any small game hunting on the few deer days they have..


----------



## Clipmoss (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone want to try to go after some around the Augusta area this year?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 2, 2020)

Depends on my pup and his performance. Right now it’s hit or miss when the tailgate drops if he’s a bird dog or lizard hunter.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 2, 2020)

Clipmoss said:


> Anyone want to try to go after some around the Augusta area this year?


You got some good places in that area?


----------



## Clipmoss (Dec 4, 2020)

I think they are flooded right now but there are some spots I've never beem but would like to try.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 4, 2020)

Is this public land?


----------



## Clipmoss (Dec 7, 2020)

coachdoug87 said:


> Is this public land?


Yes


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 8, 2020)

On my last deer hunt of the season , last Saturday, me and my grandson jumped one going  to our stands and jumped a covey of quail coming out!!!!


----------



## hambone76 (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m going to give it a try in the morning. I’ve been hearing a bunch of them off the back of a food plot, down in a narrow creek drain.


----------



## tom turkey 2x2 (Dec 10, 2020)

Have hunted  tues. And again today, but 2 different spots that held several birds last year , nothing there now! 
Anyone having any luck?


----------



## trad bow (Dec 11, 2020)

No luck so far. Seen no sign of the woodcocks having arrived yet in my usual haunts. Pup did jump on a wild hog yesterday in one of my best spots. May have to leave him at home and do a little hog eradication hunt.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 11, 2020)

Have been to a couple of my go to spots. Found several, but not quite as many as usual. We are starting a week early and I don't think they are all here yet.  I am in the Northern part of the state, so I would bet they just haven't reached you yet.


----------



## The Donk (Dec 12, 2020)

We've had a few good hunts this year all on Public. Chuck has been doing great but our shooting is another story. Had our first point with a triple flush today which has awesome.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 12, 2020)

Great hunt. Looks a lot like the woods we’re trying to hunt. I have the same vest in the picture. It doesn’t get ripped up like my clothes.


----------



## The Donk (Dec 12, 2020)

They have been relating closer to springs and running creeks in our area. Some rain might spread 'em out.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 12, 2020)

Went a couple of hours in the middle of the day today and got one!!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 13, 2020)

Found a few today but warmed up fast. Still enjoyed being out.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 13, 2020)

Great job Stacy


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 14, 2020)

Thanks preacher. Hope all is well down your way. Always grateful to be out. A few birds is just extra.


----------



## lancek742 (Dec 14, 2020)

Clipmoss said:


> Anyone want to try to go after some around the Augusta area this year?


Clipmoss. Send me a PM. I would love to try my hand at some.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 15, 2020)

Got into woodcock today but my pup was running around wild and was flushing them out around thirty yards or so.  Got to figure out what his problem is cause it seems the more birds he finds the worst he wants to chase them. Didn’t have this problem two weeks ago. May need to find a trainer cause I’m not getting it done for him.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 15, 2020)

Get a 10-15 yard rope and teach him the command "Stay Close" with a firm voice. Right when he is almost to the end of the rope give him a firm jerk with the command "Stay Close"! and he will get quicker than you think, especially with a little shock to reinforce it.  Notice "{Scout" with his shock collar at 6 months old


----------



## The Donk (Dec 16, 2020)

trad bow said:


> Got into woodcock today but my pup was running around wild and was flushing them out around thirty yards or so.  Got to figure out what his problem is cause it seems the more birds he finds the worst he wants to chase them. Didn’t have this problem two weeks ago. May need to find a trainer cause I’m not getting it done for him.



Was it Public Land? Could've just been some wild birds. We had that happen a couple times last year.  We hunted right behind some folks and didn't know it until we were leaving. The birds wouldn't hold for nothing and Charlie was getting all wound up chasing them everywhere.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 16, 2020)

I only hunt public land but all I have seen hunting have been rabbit hunters.


----------



## chrisn1818 (Dec 22, 2020)

Jumped several while I was out rabbit hunting. Wish I still had my Brittney. I would love to go chase a few doodles!!


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 23, 2020)

They ate real well tonight. Typical Worcestershire light marinade bacon wrap and a hint of honey.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2020)

Looks awesome ?. I carried my little GSP out today and found woodcock track’s down the middle of the road and he paid no attention to them. I just don’t believe he knows what they are.


----------



## The Donk (Dec 23, 2020)

Y'all are doing better than me. We found a bunny that ate good though. Unfortunately Chuck is a little lame and won't be in the woods for a few weeks.


----------



## AceOfTheBase (Dec 23, 2020)

trad bow said:


> ... just don’t believe he knows what they are.


Had really good grouse dog, male Brittany Jed, and acted as if they were trash, couldn't believe we were suppose to hunt them.  
Jed was all about grouse and pheasant, back when  pheasant were still plentiful up north.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 23, 2020)

My little dog points and holds quail, wild or planted, he acknowledges everything in the field or woods but woodcock. He even points dove and ducks just doesn’t fool with woodcock. I’m going to spend rest of season chasing quail.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 23, 2020)

Donk I can def. Tell that was a buck rabbit I bet you shot in a bottom. I enjoyed running those swampers when I had beagles. They loved to hit the water and swim like a beaver putting tricks on the dogs.


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 23, 2020)

Trad now you may just have to shoot a WC and expose him direct to them. I have heard of some dogs taking time to take to.


----------



## leroy (Dec 24, 2020)

trad bow said:


> My little dog points and holds quail, wild or planted, he acknowledges everything in the field or woods but woodcock. He even points dove and ducks just doesn’t fool with woodcock. I’m going to spend rest of season chasing quail.



We hunted on some sc public land saturday and got into some woodcock with sons pointer, she is started but not quite finished but does good on quail. She did same thing tore my son's nerves up, my daddy was big quail hunter always had several dogs I told him I can't remember them pointing a woodcock but they had plenty of quail to keep them busy. I jumped one and shot it just so son could see it, his dog wasn't interested at all in it.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 24, 2020)

It takes a lot of dogs awhile to figure out woodcock. Most will start pointing them eventually.


----------



## TexasHunter (Dec 26, 2020)

WC can also mess with a dog because they hold so hard. My dog gets tons of exposure early in the season out west on different types of grouse, huns, chukar, and pheasant. At the end of the season out west she comes back to me in the southeast and it takes her a few hunts to get back into how hunting WC works. Instead of pointing them 30 yards out she gradually adjusts to getting closer to them. The dog has to really learn to point precisely because as the hunter you might walk right over them and never find them...


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 1, 2021)

I was getting my stuff ready to get in the stand and counted 5 that flew off or walked across the logging road at my place. My buddy flushed one up while walking out too. I’ve been hearing a good many of them peenting since mid to late November. This is private land, 315 acres in Carroll Co.
If anybody has a dog and wants to give them a go PM me.


----------



## whitedog (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## hambone76 (Jan 5, 2021)

Fellas, my place is covered up in Woodcock and I’ve seen a few quail too. Half of my land is select cut pines with a burn done the past 2 Springs. The other half is 5 year old planted pines.
I don’t have a dog or a pretty shotgun, but I love to hunt them! 
I got 3 Timberdoodles and a Quail this afternoon.


----------



## hambone76 (Jan 5, 2021)

If anybody has a dog, you are welcome to come out here and let it work. I’ll leave my gun at home if it worries you about a stranger hunting with your dog.  I’d just love to see a dog at work.


----------



## whitedog (Jan 16, 2021)

Found a few today


----------



## Beagle Stace (Jan 16, 2021)

Congrats Whitedog. Nice stick on that scattergun. Tell us about the gun.


----------



## whitedog (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks Stace. It's a Winchester Quail Special in 28ga. It is a jam up little woodcock gun


----------



## doublebarrel (Jan 17, 2021)

great gun and dog! BB


----------



## whitedog (Jan 17, 2021)

One last hunt


----------



## trad bow (Jan 17, 2021)

Great way to close it out.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jan 17, 2021)

Awesome. Got out today in AL, found some sign but did not scare any up.


----------

